# Teflon or steel cannulas?



## Phil65 (May 16, 2011)

I have had my pump for five weeks now.......I love it  I am much more trusting of the basal with the pump than I was on MDI.  The problem I did have was using teflon cannulas, for me they seemed inconsistent with absorbtion and my BS levels would vary for no apparent reason.  I changed to using the accu-chek D link steel cannulas and they seem to be excellent so far .....much better BS levels  

The only downside is removing them from my stomach, the teflon ones came out painlessly and blood free.....unfortunately I can't say the same for the steel ones!


----------



## Unicornz (May 18, 2011)

I can't say the same about my teflon ones  There's usually some blood involved. I'm too much of a scaredy pants to try out the steel ones, they seem scary for some reason! It's great that they work better for you though, I guess a bit of blood is a small price to pay for better levels!


----------



## Phil65 (May 19, 2011)

Unicornz said:


> I can't say the same about my teflon ones  There's usually some blood involved. I'm too much of a scaredy pants to try out the steel ones, they seem scary for some reason! It's great that they work better for you though, I guess a bit of blood is a small price to pay for better levels!



Actually, strangely, it is easier to insert the steel cannulas than using the link assist contraption with the teflon ones!


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 21, 2011)

I've been lucky with canulars, as I'm still on the same ones I choose 3 years ago, never had blood on my canular and only ever had one kink a couple of weeks ago!

I assume that you are using the 90 degree ones, have you tried the angled ones or perhaps a different length canular?

If you give Rouche a phone they can send you a sample of several different length/types etc to have a look at


----------



## Phil65 (May 23, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> I've been lucky with canulars, as I'm still on the same ones I choose 3 years ago, never had blood on my canular and only ever had one kink a couple of weeks ago!
> 
> I assume that you are using the 90 degree ones, have you tried the angled ones or perhaps a different length canular?
> 
> If you give Rouche a phone they can send you a sample of several different length/types etc to have a look at



Thanks Ellie,  my cannula problem has improved, I have been using a longer cannula 50mm (for a week or two) rather than the 20mm....and the steel ones are definitely better for me and yes, I do use the 90 degree ones.  Still get some blood but....c'est la vie!


----------



## Freddie99 (May 23, 2011)

Hi Phil,

I switch between steel and teflon ones. I find the steel ones last a bit longer than the teflon ones do and leave less of a lump behind after removal. I use both angled and ninety degree cannulae. I've had many a mishap in the past few year because cannulas. Finally I've found what works best for me.

Tom


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 23, 2011)

I'm another one who has used the same cannula's since the start of pumping.
The cleo90's are my choice. Teflon but very easy to use. Had a few problems end of last year and working through all the issues it worked out that I required a shorter cannula as had started to hit muscle thus causing the cannula to pinch at the end. So now using a 6mm instead of a 9mm.


----------

